# Ego is funny



## soccer50 (Aug 3, 2003)

This new member of our gym walks in today and acts all hard. Us members are all nice to each other and theres only ego when theres a tourn. Well this guy comes in with a huge ego. Talkin bout how he fought 3 people. The instructor tries to teach him proper technique. BUT, he doesnt listen. He starts doing some TV boxing punches. He has bad form, no power, but a big *** ago. When it came to sparring, he got his *** kicked. HA, every time he got hit, he has an excuse. For Example,  i hooked his jaw, and he said "ah man, my shoulder socket is kinda messed up, so u kno, i cant really block fast". I kicked his thigh, and he said "ah damn, i just ran  2 miles and i cant really lift me leg up and block"

WTF? cmmon, ur wasting ur money. U come here to learn not to show off.


----------



## rachel (Aug 3, 2003)

sounds like he's really insecure. Either that or he's just an a**.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 4, 2003)

> sounds like he's really insecure. Either that or he's just an a**.



Rachel, that is very perceptive.  Too often guys have had their ego smashed one too many times and end up acting like that.  It often requires a Marine Corps boot camp mentality to change them...break them down to nothing and then build them back up.  I have no idea how to go about doing this myself but I saw it work wonders on Parris Island.  It may be something as simple as time for this guy to get comfortable with his classmates to be able to begin to show that he is not superman.  He may need time to begin to feel that he is proficient with the basics before he lightens up..... or he may be an a**.:shrug:


----------



## A.R.K. (Aug 5, 2003)

Ya'll are right on the money.  And it isn't limited to the MA world.  I've noticed the difference between male and female recruits in the academy when teaching firearms.  The female recruits are more open to instruction and often do extremely well.  Whereas occasionally we get a male recruit who's ego gets in the way and they do very poorly.  

Ego and learning definately do not go hand in hand.

:asian:


----------

